# Vaccination : CD/ ANTITOXIN



## Sondra

I personally use 9 cc each side giving alternate sides at 3 cc ea time and then 6 or 9 cc orally this is a total of 18 cc injected SQ and 6 or 9 cc orally 
This also may need to be done every 4 hrs. REMEMBER the antitoxin will not hurt the goat and may just save it's life better to error on too much in this one instance. 
DO NOT use this rule of thumb for other medications or vitamins!!!!! 
This is from the manufacture. 
CLOSTRIDIUM PERFRINGENS 
TYPES C&D ANTITOXIN 
Equine Origin 
Order # 13701 50 ml 
Order # 13703 250 ml 

INDICATIONS: 
For use as an aid in the temporary prevention or treatment of Clostridial enterotoxemia in cattle, sheep, and goats caused by types B,C, and D toxin and in swine when caused by type C. Type D is not known to cause disease in swine and type B is not a significant problem in North America . 

Contains phenol and thimerosal as preservatives. 

DIRECTIONS: 
Store at 2° to 7° C. Do not freeze. Shake well before use. Use entire contents when first opened. Do not vaccinate within 21 days before slaughter. 

PRECAUTIONS: 
Anaphylactoid reaction may occur following administration of products of this nature. If noted, administer adrenalin or equivalent. 

DOSAGE AND ADMINISTRATION: 
For prevention lasting approximately 3 weeks, the following doses should be administered subcutaneously: 

Suckling Lambs, Goats and Pigs 
5 ml 

Suckling Calves, Feeder Lambs & Pigs 
10 ml 

Feeder Calves and Cattle 
25 ml 

For treatment, double the preventative dose. 


A more rapid effect can be achieved by intravenous administration, with repeat dosages as often as 12 hour intervals. 

FOR VETERINARY USE ONLY 
============================ 
it says to double the dose for treatment, and you gave 10cc which is double the goat dose.


----------

